# Lizards > General Geckos >  has anyone been bit by a tokay gecko?

## mark and marley

pain level 1 to 10? 
how long was it attached to you?
did it bark at you?haha

----------


## Gto_402

I saw a guy at Petsmart get bit. He screamed like a girl a sliced his arm on the enclosure pretty good. The tokay ended up losing his tail in the battle and had a brief moment of freedom. I wouldn't think it could be that bad. It's worse than an anole and much better than a Nile monitor :Wink: . Sorry I couldn't be of better help.

----------

mark and marley (05-26-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

> I saw a guy at Petsmart get bit. He screamed like a girl a sliced his arm on the enclosure pretty good. The tokay ended up losing his tail in the battle and had a brief moment of freedom. I wouldn't think it could be that bad. It's worse than an anole and much better than a Nile monitor. Sorry I couldn't be of better help.


hahahahahahahaha petsmart guy screamed like a girl and cut himself.poor tokay losing its tail.tokays tails dont grow back :Tears: 
anoles bite? :Surprised: 
nile monitor"you wont like me when im angry" :ROFL: 
ahh smileys gotta love em

----------


## mues155

Id say maybe a 3-4 on a scale. Depends on the size of the gecko.
Tokays are vicious! They mean to bite and they mean to not be messed with. I love Tokays, they are one of my fav geckos but I sure wish they were tame!

----------

mark and marley (05-26-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

ive seen some tame ones on youtube.getting all petted and loved up on.im sure it took alot of patience and time to get theirs that way

----------


## mues155

> ive seen some tame ones on youtube.getting all petted and loved up on.im sure it took alot of patience and time to get theirs that way


Oh man! I gotta look that up! lol
I want proof!  :Razz:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

you can tell anyone that's been bitten by a tokay very easy.  just look and see if they have a tokay hanging off them somewhere lol.  
the last time i was bitten by one it held on and chewed for about 5 minutes.  it wasn't very painfull, i would give it a 2 or 3 out of 10.

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (09-19-2011),mark and marley (10-06-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Jr-6FyM_s
its so adorable and you gotta love the music.
hahaha he held on for five minutes.
i want one so bad but it wouldnt fit in my budget.
i could go the minimalistic route and use tubs and papertowels and the such but thats just not my style.im too ocd for that and have to make everything perfect.but i have a 10gl with eco earth and an extra uth and fake plant.sooooo emperor scorpion!!!just need some more moss and some corkbark.maybe tokay in a couple of weeks... :Very Happy:

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

how about this one  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnR95qqMWlY

----------

mark and marley (05-27-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

> how about this one 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnR95qqMWlY


hahahahahaha omg thats so cute.it reminds me of Zeus my pitbull.he used to hang on to the rope and id dangle him or swing him around.hes too heavy for that now and i am too weak too do that with an 80lb dog.he just goes jogging now.haha.
i wanna see a tokay on a treadmill.wait no a water dragon on a treadmill running on his hind legs.oh mann

----------


## Homegrownscales

Never Been bitten and I have going on  20 toks. They bark and I back off although ive hand raised many of my hatchlings and I can pick them right up. Parents its a different story. The thing with tokays is when they're in their space... Theyll bite you if you stick your finger in their mouths. More over if you try and restrain them. Mostly theyre all bark. Here's a few pics of mine. 

Yes I get pooped on alot 




See there not all bite....

----------


## mark and marley

awwwwwww theyre so adorable.
and sorry if i posted this thread in the wrong area thanks whoever moved it :Good Job:

----------


## gman8585

THis thread is funny

----------


## Ga_herps

I have what is called my unlucky finger. I have been bitten on my left index finger about 20 plus times, and unfortunately more then one of those bites should've had stitches, but I am too stubborn for that. Most of my bites though were from when I used to keep tokays before high school when restraining was the only way I handled them. Now I just try and let them walk up on me. I still get bit every now and then, but honestly it is few and far between even with W/C's

----------


## aldebono

Tokay's tails do grow back.

The trick to getting a "friendly" Tokay is to get a hatchling or juvi. When they bite, it doesn't hurt and they kinda realize that that trick doesn't work.

----------

mark and marley (10-06-2011)

----------


## Homegrownscales

Even a hatchling grows up. Really they just need to not be restrained. A hatchling that's had zero human contact will be really flighty but will still be able to be free handled. A hatchling that's had human contact will be 1999x less flighty and be able to be free handled. Any tokay that's being restrained will bite to get away. Its all about how you- the handler is interacting with the animal. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

I've got a friend that had one go up his shorts and latch on to one of the family jewels. He dropped to the ground.

----------


## Homegrownscales

Oh dear. Ya. Don't let toks in your pants. Lol. Omg that sucks. I bet he about died trying to get that bugger off. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Ezekiel285

> I've got a friend that had one go up his shorts and latch on to one of the family jewels. He dropped to the ground.


 :ROFL:

----------


## yeahnoah

I had one, his name was lucipher, haha good name for a tokay, id say 5 he didnt latch on but he did bark the barking is pretty awesome, i would say no matter how much you want one get a crested, i wanted one real bad got it and i wasnt happy, then i got a crestie and hes great! i gave the tokay to my friend and he had him tame like in the videos within a week though. My suggestion would be a crestie.

----------


## Homegrownscales

Tokays are awesome. I have cresties and toks. Tokays are by far my favorite species to work with. 99% of mine I can handle. It's all a matter of how you handle them. I guess if you want an animal that you can play with and hug and kiss 24/7 sure a crested is a great idea. I love my cresties too but for me tokays are a bit of the WILD that we all tend to forget about having animals in captivity. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I've been bitten by a tokay.  I'd take that any day over the time my tegu nailed me.

----------


## flyingsqueak

I haven't been bitten by a tokay, but I'm guessing it's very similar to a Malaysian golden gecko's bite.  That guy bit and held on to the webbing between my thumb and pointer and left a scar.  Definitely drew blood.  A leopard gecko bit me once too  :Very Happy:  that was really pathetic.

----------


## purplemuffin

I haven't been... But I sure want a tokay! I kind of like their spunk. They are like what betta fish WISH they were!  :Very Happy:

----------

